# Firefly car hire malaga



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi just booked 8 days car hire with a broker and have been allocated firefly has anyone had any dealings with this company. I think they used to trade as advantage. We can cancel free within 48 hours so any comments or experiences would be welcomed.


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

*car hire*

Hi Swerve
We've just returned our hire car today to malaga airport. Booked with doyouspain broker and rented car from Goldcar. A renault kangoo. Superb drive. Probs with radio but probably for the better!
Cost 33 euros for the week. Insurance 45 extra if needed. Diesel 90 euros for full tank. Just about used all the diesel in 7 days. We have our own car but 20 years old and quite thirsty so the hire car was ideal for our week`s holiday in Puerto de Mazarron.
Graham


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I travel to spain five times per year and unfortunately used Firefly once - Dreadful people - Keep away from worst car rental people in Spain.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Goldcar can be good but generally people have had dreadful issues with them. Google Goldcar problems.... unless they have improved their act, of course...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:closed_2:


before we get into rule-breaking name/shame territory


----------

